# Seeding with Brillion grass seeder



## mmkuz (Oct 28, 2017)

I'm looking at purchasing a Brillion grass seeder to do my seeding this year. In the past, I was using a JD BA drill and just letting the seed drop from the grass seed box, then harrow then using the land roller. Seeding alfalfa and grasses with small and large seeds makes for inconsistent fields. 
the field has been plowed in the past 2 years, so ground is soft. I have been discing in my fertilizer prior to seeding . 
I'm wondering if a person needs to use a land roller prior to seeding with a Brillion seeder, or after seeding. 
also, do people harrow after seeding to get rid of the tractor tire imprints to level the field. 
my soil type is dark grey. 
thanks for the feedback.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Ideal seedbed for alfalfa is it you can walk out on it and not see your footprint.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Some brillions have track erasers but I've never used them, usually can't see tracks in the end result. The front roller lets you plant into fairly fluffy soil, rear roller rolls it, saves any rolling passes.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I had track removers on my Brillion SS seeder. The amount of tracking depends upon what method of tillage one uses and whether one culti-packs before seeding. The track removers work well. It was suggested by other Brillion owners to me that If you culti-packed after seeding that one would get a better germination rate. I found this to be true. A Brillion seeder does an excellent job seeding alfalfa. However, grass stands varied and I never could figure out a specific cause. About half of the time I would get a weak stand of grasses. Alfalfa stands were good every time.


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

Put track removers on for last springs seeding. Pretty well eliminates any seed showing , and field is much smoother. Regarding grass stands.......we've had very good stands, both in alfalfa/OG , alfalfa/ brome, and previously alfalfa/ fescue, and straight OG. Not sure why our results are better ?? Just remembered though an attempt at straight Timothy was a fail card, though 13" of rain in June was probably the main issue.

Depending on soil conditions, we sometimes pack ahead of the brillion.


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

1/4 to 1/2" footprint impression is desired. If you use a similar roller to firm it up remember to go at a bit of an angle so you "don't get lost" when you are seeding. 
From my experience grasses can be finicky. One year not enough to rain, next year too much rain.....now grass seed I want is sold out...
We don't have track removers, but only loosen top 2" of soil in spring seeding.
Kewanee silt loam takes a long time to dry out. 
Brillion offers plates to go between each wheel on the rear roller. More weight, more notches, turf guys use them.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

I think you were putting your seeds to deep with your past method. Growing up our method was run drags after disking then run the grain drill, pack after that. After much reading I now run the packer before and after the grain drill. I to just drop seed on ground , no seed tubes. Your grass seeds don't want to be deeper than 1/2" with the majority at 1/4" and you want to start with a firm seedbed.

I have no experience with a brillion seeder.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

IH 1586 said:


> I think you were putting your seeds to deep with your past method. Growing up our method was run drags after disking then run the grain drill, pack after that. After much reading I now run the packer before and after the grain drill. I to just drop seed on ground , no seed tubes. Your grass seeds don't want to be deeper than 1/2" with the majority at 1/4" and you want to start with a firm seedbed.


Me, too.

I have used a Brillion--works Okay, but I rent from the NRCS office and sometimes it is not available or needs more repair work than I am willing to put in.

Ralph


----------



## scout (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm on heavy black clay. For alfalfa, my preferred method is the Brillion and second is a blower truck followed by the cultipacker. I've never tried the drill because of controlling seed depth.

Currently, when using the Brillion, I just use the Brillion without packing behind it. I've done it both ways (running a roller or cultipacker after the Brillion vs. nothing) and didn't see a difference. If speed is needed because of weather, then I go to the blower truck and cultipacker. One thing that I think makes the biggest difference for us is that we plant in the fall, and I use a light rate of oats as a nurse/cover crop to hold the soil in place until the alfalfa gets established so we drill the oats in first. That leaves a really good seedbed to plant on. Cloddy soil is our biggest problem so the grain drill helps break up the clods and leaves the field really smooth, and I think the correct firmness. It also makes it a lot easier to see where you've been.


----------



## Cobercow (Dec 4, 2015)

We use a 10ft brillion for planting hay and we pull it directly behind a 10ft seed drill. We always seed in the spring, and seed a nurse crop of oats and peas for establishment. Always good success, and proper seed depth from the brillion for alfalfa/timothy and course grass seed.

However i have found it beneficial to pull a packer behind the cultivator before seeding. Even with rolling baskets on the cultivator, the ground is just more fluffy than I like, plus with the packer you can push rocks back down into storage. I pick stones while seeding with the brillion, I watch the width of the last pass for any stone high enough for the disc mower to hit.

Hay seed is expensive, and there is large cost and time to produce smooth productive hay fields. But done well, it is all very worth it!


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

We are all know till here. But I have planted plenty of conventional alfalfa in my younger days... In our diet always always cultpacker ahead of brillion... . You want things reasonably firm ahead of that tool. .


----------



## BisonMan (Apr 27, 2020)

New Farmer here, ex tobacco farmers' son.

Just bought a 10' SS-1201 and joined haytalk. I'm putting in the following pasture mix:

20% Hokuo Timothy

20% Fleet Meadow Bromegrass

10% Switchgrass

10% Tetragain Perennial Ryegrass

20% Leo Birdsfoot Trefoil

20% AAC Trueman Alfalfa

This is my first time using a Brillion, so I'm just figuring out how to set it all up and apply properly.


----------



## Rob101 (Jun 29, 2021)

Question: To prepare the seed bed, can I just run the Brillion dry (without seed) to pack the soil, then hit it again with seed? I'm planting Teff, but the only packer I have is the Brillion. I have a Sure Stand 8.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

You can but I'd take the drive chain off.


----------



## Rob101 (Jun 29, 2021)

slowzuki said:


> You can but I'd take the drive chain off.


Thanks. I'll give it a go, im only doing 5 acres so it'd not much.


----------

